# Network Monitoring [URGENT]



## Mancharagopan (Sep 6, 2014)

I am using pfsense and squid proxy for monitoring users internet data usage and. i have 30 clients in my network. The problem is after configuring squid proxy the internet connection getting slower. do u guys know any tool that can i used to monitor individual users throughput and generate a summary report?


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

I what sense are you monitoring? pages visited bandwidth ??


----------



## Mancharagopan (Sep 6, 2014)

i am actually monitoring how much data they used?


----------

